# Im New



## freshwaterspear (Jul 2, 2013)

So im brand new to this forum and fairly new to spear fishing. Im 18 and live in michigan just spearing and bowfishing for carp and gar. I have no idea what I am doing when it comes to the ocean and im going to pensacola christian college this fall and would like to get some information. I was wondering what there is to spear and if it is legal to bow fish and what can u shoot. I also was wondering if all the fish and spots to spear are out deep or are there any that are shallow. (I dont have a tank or anything) please let me know any helpful hints tips or tricks that might help me out. Thanks.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Check out the spearfish portion of the forum bout 3/4 down on the homepage


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

You'll want to get SCUBA certified first things first. Not much to shoot here unless you can freedive 70 feet +. Visit the spearfishing section often and come to a spearfishing seminar put on by MBT dive shop. If you are really serious about spearfishing, you're coming to the right place.


----------

